# Shimano 3 speed help



## rwb921 (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone have a diagram of the Shimano 3 speed shifter pictured here?  I can't get the darn thing back together. 

thanks


----------



## sensor (Nov 11, 2008)

im pretty sure thats the same one my wife has on her bike(bikes at her parents for the night though...when she brings it back tomorrow i can take some pics of it in various stages of assembly if no one can provide a diagram before then)


----------



## rwb921 (Nov 11, 2008)

sensor said:


> im pretty sure thats the same one my wife has on her bike(bikes at her parents for the night though...when she brings it back tomorrow i can take some pics of it in various stages of assembly if no one can provide a diagram before then)




Wow!!! That would be fantastic!!!  You guys are awesome!  Thanks  Sensor!


----------



## sensor (Nov 12, 2008)

not a problem but she still hasnt brought it home(ill get on her about it at lunch tomorrow though...)! all you needed was the disassembled shifter right?


----------

